# book stand



## phinds (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't like hardback books because they are too damned heavy to hold in one hand while I read in bed and my wife mistakenly got me hardbacks this year for the books I wanted AND I've got several other good hardbacks that I've been putting off for the same reason, SO ...

The upright is from one piece of sapele (walnut slider) and the book rest is from a beautiful piece of sapele and the cross-base is walnut.

In keeping with my inevitable method of "_measure twice then screw it up anyway_", I DID screw it up in a couple of ways, but mostly managed to recover (with some effort)

I like to read both sitting and standing which is why I made it with a slider.

[attachment=16736]

[attachment=16737]

[attachment=16738]
left pic is correct color --- right is too bright/light


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Paul that's a keeper! Very pretty. I love the construction. I scratched out an articulated design about 3 years ago for the same reason but haven't yet made a stab at it. I'm reading a hardback currently also, and want to keep it pristene as possible because it's autogrpahed by the author. I don't give a bandicoots behind about that stuff but this one is signed to my wife so I'm trying to be careful. 

Your design is very practical. I also read standing regularly. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## phinds (Jan 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Paul that's a keeper! Very pretty. I love the construction. I scratched out an articulated design about 3 years ago for the same reason but haven't yet made a stab at it. I'm reading a hardback currently also, and want to keep it pristene as possible because it's autogrpahed by the author. I don't give a bandicoots behind about that stuff but this one is signed to my wife so I'm trying to be careful.
> 
> Your design is very practical. I also read standing regularly. Thanks for showing us.



Thanks Kevin. 

Yeah, I really debated about whether or not to make it articulated but I spent some time sitting/standing and holding books at various angles and finally realized that 30 degrees really does it for me every time.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice and well constructed as always. As you know I'm a big fan of your work.  What device do you use to lock it in place at the different hights. We make something similar here we call a laptop table. Just putting the finish on now. Will post a thread when done so you can see it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2013)

Great idea! Looks nice and sturdy and pretty wood! Where's the drink holder?


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Very nice and well constructed as always. As you know I'm a big fan of your work.  What device do you use to lock it in place at the different hights. We make something similar here we call a laptop table. Just putting the finish on now. Will post a thread when done so you can see it.



If you look in the lower left pic you can just make out the black plastic handle of a 1/4-20 screw that goes through a threaded insert in the back piece of sapele. I sharpened the end a bit so it goes into the slider.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 21, 2013)

phinds said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice and well constructed as always. As you know I'm a big fan of your work.  What device do you use to lock it in place at the different hights. We make something similar here we call a laptop table. Just putting the finish on now. Will post a thread when done so you can see it.
> ...



Yes, I see it now. I like your design. :irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice design- Beautiful wood.......


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice work with some beautiful wood!

I usually just rest the book on my gut...


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I usually just rest the book on my gut...



Yeah, I have one of those too, but it puts the book too close


----------

